# Tinc Sex



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

These are my two cobalts. They are just over a year old now. Some of you may remember a while back I had to force feed one of them due to rapid wait lose and lack of apetite, that cobalt ("B") recovered wonderfully and is now just a smidge behind the other in size. Anyway, I was wondering what you guys thought about their sex, i'm going to say both female.





Luke


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd say you might have a pair, if not, I would say both female would be the next choice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

If it was a pair, would "B" be your guess for male( based on the shape of its back)? Still trying to learn what to look for 

Edit: change that to "A" for male after reading a reply in another post.


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

I would say both female


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree . both Females




TODD


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

My thoughts as well, both female. The Cobalts I have seen in pictures have significantly larger to pads. This is also the case with my DFG Tinc pair.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Both look female to me.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Both look female, but don't be surprised if you get eggs. Two of my female auratus laid eggs this past weekend (both looked female and were housed together for over 2 years with no breeding behavior or eggs). Looks can be deceiving especially as fat as some of our frogs are.


----------

